# Teething



## charlie (May 26, 2009)

Haha who remembers the teething days, those with older cockapoos? Weren't they just the worst?


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

I hated them! I believe I lost about 5 pairs of flip-flops that summer


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Oh yes, Benny chewed *everything*! Luckily he never started with the furniture. The worst thing he did was he chewed up the corner of the wood underneat one of our railings.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

to be honest my lot were never that bad. the worst thing Gypsy ever did was chew a laptop cable.


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 8, 2009)

I know this section is different but i want to ask one question is there a good prevention of falling hair of pets . I am very worried & i am tiered of cleaning a house also every time.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

optimistvik said:


> I know this section is different but i want to ask one question is there a good prevention of falling hair of pets . I am very worried & i am tiered of cleaning a house also every time.



sorry i dont understand what you are asking, is your dog shedding/casting fur. cockapoos dont generaly cast that much if at all. can you elaberate a wee bit. want to help but need to know exactly what your asking.


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 8, 2009)

kendal said:


> sorry i dont understand what you are asking, is your dog shedding/casting fur. cockapoos dont generaly cast that much if at all. can you elaberate a wee bit. want to help but need to know exactly what your asking.


I am really very grateful that you want to help me actually i have got one dog but i don't know now a days his hair are falling & i am really very worried about him.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would say vets, it could be mange or some other parasite. definitely not normal. do you have any photos of this, is it coming out in clumps, dose he have bald patches, where abouts on his body is the hair loss accruing.


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes he do have a patches on his back side.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you spoken to the vet yet 

how long has he been loosing hair for 


what is he fed on. 


has he been neutered

how often do you bath and brush him. 


can you answer all of thees questions, im trying to look into why this is happening to him but need to know all thees things and would be good to see a photo to compare.


----------

